# Coat color testing... Guess the results :)



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My guess is bay/brown going grey. It seems (to my inexperienced foal eye) like a very mature seal brown shade, and as I understand it, often greys are born with quite a mature colored coat. But I have very little foal experience.


He is 100% adorable!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know why the first picture isn't showing up, but here it is:








Agouti and grey are being coat color tested. A few hours old, next to his dam and his sire is on the other side of the fence. 

He is starting his first coat shed, the new coat color is looking very black at the moment.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Recent pictures as he is just starting his foal coat shed. Sun bleached baby coat but very dark underneath.


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I vote brown/bay going grey too! He's beautiful


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I, too, am voting for bay/brown going grey due to the hyper pigmentation. What a lovely colt!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh my word what an animated little fart!! Such a cutie. 

The only foal coats I have ANY experience with are bays, red roans, and pallys. I'm going to venture a guess with bay/brown, no gray. I have no idea when gray starts to show, but I don't think I'm seeing any evidence. 

I look forward to the results.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My vote is bay/brown going grey too


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm say bay/ brown with no grey. If he was going to grey out, he'd be showing grey hairs around his eyes within a week of foaling. That's been my experience with grey babies born with bay/ brown coloring.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I'm say bay/ brown with no grey. If he was going to grey out, he'd be showing grey hairs around his eyes within a week of foaling. That's been my experience with grey babies born with bay/ brown coloring.


His dam had the obvious grey goggles when she was born and her first shed was straight to a coat with a heavy amount of white. This boy has no goggles even now, coat is coming in very dark with no mixture of white. On top of that, he was born with heavy countershading and lots of immature color tones which is very unusual for grey babies since they are typically born an adult color of their base coat.

He is either a very slow to show signs grey or not grey. Hence the testing. Also testing for agouti since it is unknown if his dam is heterozygous or homozygous for agouti and we have had black foals that looked dark bay or seal brown in foal coats...

And then there is his paternal half brother:








He really went overboard trying to be bay, which was completely impossible as his sire is homozygous black, no agouti and his dam is heterozygous black, no agouti.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Brown bay going grey...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I voted brown/bay. I was hoping for a close-up of his eyelashes but I think I could see them fairly well in one picture and they looked dark so I'm going to go no grey.


----------



## If Wishes (Feb 27, 2015)

I can´t comment on the colour question, but I´m just dying of the cuteness of the baby and kitty sleeping together.
he sure is a beauty.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What a handsome little whipper-snapper!!!!!!!


Grey.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I vote bay/brown with no gray. It can easily change, but I don't think he will. My mom had dapple grays born as either a bright bay or dark bay and by yearlings they looked like blue roans and as 2 year olds they were dapple grays. Good luck finding out! I'm definitely curious haha! I'm thinking about getting my baby color tested. Hw much was it? I know prices will differ in different areas but at least I'll know about what it'll cost lol.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

*OMG* on the pictures. That one with the cat snuggled up!!! (I didn't realize what it was at first they're the same size!)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

daystar88 said:


> I vote bay/brown with no gray. It can easily change, but I don't think he will. My mom had dapple grays born as either a bright bay or dark bay and by yearlings they looked like blue roans and as 2 year olds they were dapple grays. Good luck finding out! I'm definitely curious haha! I'm thinking about getting my baby color tested. Hw much was it? I know prices will differ in different areas but at least I'll know about what it'll cost lol.


$25 for agouti testing, $25 for grey testing so $50 all together. 
Results would have been much faster if only testing agouti. The test for grey takes longer, could have results by tomorrow or next week at the latest.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Results are in:

Aa Grgr

He is a bay/brown based grey. 

Sure is going to take his time showing it though as every other grey foal we have had was quite obvious at birth


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Fast! When did you send them out?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Fast! When did you send them out?


The hairs were actually sent in before the thread was started, results came back on the 10th business day after UC Davis recieved the sample ;-)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm always wrong! LOL It's also why I liked breeding sorrels - no guessing involved.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I'm say bay/ brown with no grey. If he was going to grey out, he'd be showing grey hairs around his eyes within a week of foaling. That's been my experience with grey babies born with bay/ brown coloring.


I'll go with above also


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Smilie said:


> I'll go with above also


Smilie, we're both busted, she got the results back and the foal is going to be grey in the future :faceshot:

I just don't understand stand it.....I'm always right....except when I'm wrong :shrug:


----------



## KarinNoah (Feb 4, 2016)

I have zero experince about colors in foals, still trying to catch-up with the patterns. 
but I have to say, this foal is Beautiful! Whether grey or bay, he's amazing.


----------

